# Jealousy :(



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would love too have a large fish tank with all the expensive equipment and lovely fish  jealous of everyone that's got large fish tanks. With different species of fish. Can't wait till I have my own place. Sorry for the random post. 

Would love too hear what people have?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Big fish aren't always the most interesting, do don't be too disheartened. I mainly keep livebearers, but I have a convict cichlid, and a small snakehead species too, which has tonnes of attitude.

Here's a pic of my snakehead:









Best,
Paul


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

this is my big Malawi tank!










Also have a 30 ltr shrimp tank, a 30 ltr tank with a red claw shrimp in it, a musk turltle and a kitty!


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

ahhhhhh that is one gorgeous big tank


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd love to keep some big fish species, maybe one day...  I've had my heart set on owning an arowana species for a while, but I won't have the space for at least a couple of years.
I'll just have to make do with my 110lt and my gorgeous convicts :2thumb:


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

its always been my dream to get a massive 5 or 6ft tank and just set it up and watch it. one day soon i hope


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

thats a 200 ltr tank... 
Stand + tank
heater, external filter
substrate
fake plants
natural rock
1 rare pleco
18 odd Malawi

... set me back around £1200+. Tis not cheap.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

i will start saving now lol. im quite picky with fish. id get the best of the best equipment for it


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

60x18x24

Built the stand myself, built it 3ft tall so you can put a sofa in front without it blocking the tank. I still need to make some doors though.

It was meant to be a malawi tank but it's not turned out that way and probably shouldn't be working.... but it is
About 15 malawi
a green terror
2 gourami
3 small angel fish
a plec
3 clown loaches

The gourami and angels ended up in there because I needed to break down the other tank. So i really need to rehome them. The green terror will get a bit moody with the plec occasionally but that's it in the way of aggression.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

thats huge lol would look soo cool if it had an air curtain running across the back and the light on. purple lighting actually makes the tank look awesome


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

This is my modest Tropical community tank and I'm now working on my Marine Reef tank (only a nano one to begin with)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Irishjack1992 said:


> thats huge lol would look soo cool if it had an air curtain running across the back and the light on. purple lighting actually makes the tank look awesome



There is an air curtain in there. I do have pics with the light on but they're not on photobucket for some reason, and i couldn't be arsed hunting them down last night :whistling2:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

This is my Fugu's gaff. 4ft:










Fluval Edge:









My "big" tank and my guppies. It's actually 3 foot, but a friend gave it to me and it's always been called the big tank, even though it's smaller than the fugu's tank!









Better piccy:









The edge when it was blackwater:









Mood lighting!!









Mushroom the Fugu's old tank when he was a baby. 2ft tank in the kitchen which my fig 8 lives in now.









Mushroom!! :flrt:









Planted Biorb Walstead-Style:










I've got a 3ft betta breeding tank too, but it's very ugly!! Also got a marine nano in the office, but that's my o/h's tank. I'm allergic to marine tanks, they're too much work!! :lol2:


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

some lovely tank pics. i gotta get myself an air curtain they look sooo cool. Christie_ZXR your first pic is what i want but with some bog wood and rocks for a cave effect.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I used to have a 443L with a Tiger Oscar, Silver Dollars and various Polypterus, then very briefly a 1300L tropical pond but I decided to set up a Marine Reef. Only 125L but I've sunk about 1.5K into it so far, the tank and stand were only £110. There's a lot of space for more Corals yet.

Looks boring from the picture if I'm honest but it's not when you're sat in front of it watching all the marine life going about its business. I sit in front of it more than the TV!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

My "big tank" is 800 litres 7 foot tank

Has 3 Sevrum, 3 tiger oscars and a Lima shovelnose cat


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i did have a 600L+ tank which was 6ft but decided it was too much hard work so i sold it and now have a nice little live planted 125L with a few guppies and some ottos and am more than happy with it :2thumb: i do miss the look of the old tank and the scope for stocking, but it was too much for me with the health issues that have taken hold in the past year or so.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

simon your tank looks awesome i want one of them juwel tanks, thats the rio 125.

hoping too put a 2ft tank in my room soon with a nano aswell. and the tank i have now il put some tiger barbs in


----------

